# Was ist AAA Games



## Batze (22. November 2013)

Also mal ganz ehrlich.

Ich lese hier immer Triple A, also AAA Games, darauf kommt es an, das ist es.

Was ist denn so besonderes daran.

In meinen Augen sind AAA Games im Moment nur Games die eine aktuelle tolle Grafik haben und Millionen an Werbung rausschleudern, das letzte eher macht die letzten von den 3 A aus.
Ist das alles?

Was ist also Bitte AAA.

Spiel Neues kann es ja nicht sein.
Story schon gar nicht.
Spiel länge überhaupt nicht.

Ach so, ist es die Fortsetzung von Nr. XI nach XII?

Also auch mal die Frage an die Redis, was ist für euch AAA?

Außer tolle Werbe einnahmen!


----------



## Lukecheater (22. November 2013)

Triple AAA sind mE einfach teuer produzierte Spiele, die mit ihrer Art ein möglichst breites Publikum ansprechen sollen, ähnlich wie Blockbuster bei Filmen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2013)

AAA Games sind Games (meistens aus Spielereihen) mit großem Werbebudget, großem Produktionsaufwand und (meistens zumindest) sehr gut verkauft. In die Reihe gehören die Spieleserien:

GTA
Assasssins Creed
COD
Tomb Raider
Battlefield
Splinter Cell
Deus Ex
Bioshock
Killzone
Uncharted
Gran Turismo
Halo

Aber auch Einzelspiele ohne direktem Nachfolger wie Beyond Two Souls, Heavy Rain, The Last of Us.

Um mal ad hoc eine Reihe zu nennen. Ob letzten Endes die Qualität dem Anspruch AAA genügt ist dann wohl im Einzelfalle eine subjektive Einschätzung. Ich warte jedenfalls bei COD noch ab, weil mir 4 h Singleplayerspaß keine 55 EUR wert sind. Andere mögen das anders sehen.


----------



## Batze (22. November 2013)

Jo weis ich, verstanden habt ihr mich aber nicht.

Diese ganzen Games , schön aufgezählt 

Sind für mich normale Games, aber was macht es eben zu AAA Games, eben die Werbung. Oder?

Also vieles besonderes ist da nicht.
Das sind , bei der Aufzählung von @MichaelG so 1-2 Titel wo ich sagen könnte, ok, das könnte man sich mal anschauen, vieles davon sind X games in der Xten wiederholung wo doch nichts anderes ist außer so 1-2 Sachen und ein wenig die Grafik.
Eben die Grafik.
Mehr nicht.

Und nur weil es eben das gleiche mal erfolgreiche war, ist es gleich ein AAA Titel, traurig.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo weis ich, verstanden habt ihr mich aber nicht.
> 
> Diese ganzen Games , schön aufgezählt
> 
> ...


 
Und weiter? Blockbuster haben auch eine feste Formel nach der produziert wird und machen im Prinzip nicht vieles anders. Letztendlich geht es nur darum ob einem das Spiel gefällt oder nicht AAA hin oder her


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo weis ich, verstanden habt ihr mich aber nicht.
> 
> Diese ganzen Games , schön aufgezählt
> 
> ...



Es gibt ja keine "Kommission", die so was entscheidet. An sich ist A halt die beste Note zB im US-Schulsystem, und um anzudeuten, dass etwas noch besser ist, ist es dann AA oder sogar AAA - das findet man auch bei Aktienfonds. Das AAA soll aber nur andeuten, dass es ein Spiel ist, welches als besonders erfolgreiches Spiel schon von Anfang an "geplant" wird mit viel Aufwand. Das ist eher ein Ausdruck dessen, welchen Anspruch der Publisher selber an das Spiel stellt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es auch ein gutes Spiel sein muss, vor allem nicht ein gutes Spiel für "Games-Kenner". Genau wie ein AAA-Aktienfond auch Pleite gehen kann    und es heißt auch nicht, dass ein Spiel, welches nie als AAA genannt wird, nicht gut sein kann.

MEISTENS sind aber AAA-Spiele schon Games, die für den DURCHSCHNITT der Kunden ein "tolles Spiel" sind und die sich auch gut verkaufen. Gaming-Freaks zB meckern sich über CoD Ghosts oder BF4 teils halbtod, aber 80-90% der Käufer sind sicher Gelegenheitsspieler, denen das Game wahnsinnig viel Spaß macht, auch weil sie eben NICHT dutzende andere Games intensiv zum Vergleich gespielt haben.


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2013)

Naja der Aufwand und die Atmosphäre (z.B. AC) bei einigen rechtfertigt imho schon das Prädikat AAA. Bei COD sehe ich das nicht unbedingt, wenn auch der cineaistische Faktor einen Teil dazu beiträgt. Aber der Rest ist eben dort 08/15. Und mir fehlt auch eine Charakterbindung oder die Atmosphäre. Spiele ich einen COD Teil kann ich noch nicht einmal Ad hoc sagen ob das nun MW2 oder MW3 oder Black Ops 2 oder was weiß ich ist. So zumindestens meine Empfindung.

Bei FC3 weiß ich sofort was ich spiele, ich identifiziere mich mit dem Hauptcharakter in gewisser Weise, leide und fühle mit ihm mit, die Atmosphäre ist top. Ähnlich geht es mir mit AC und auch mit Deus Ex.#

Selbst bei GTA gibt es eine ausgefeilte Charakterdarstellung und trotzdem man Gangster spielt wirken diese sympathisch. Das ist die Kunst von Rockstar.

Auch wenn Uncharted eher eine Art Tomb Raider Clone mit männlichem Hauptdarsteller ist, macht die Spielereihe auch enorm viel Spaß. Aus dem Grunde würde ich der Serie auch nicht den Titel AAA aberkennen wollen. 

Es ist wie gesagt auch immer eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenzen. Es gibt sicher Leute, die COD unbedingt als AAA ansehen. Das ist halt der subjektive Faktor, der eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Und weiter? Blockbuster haben auch eine feste Formel nach der produziert wird und machen im Prinzip nicht vieles anders. Letztendlich geht es nur darum ob einem das Spiel gefällt oder nicht AAA hin oder her


 
Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn eine Spielereihe erfolgreich ist und sie einem gefällt wieso etwas daran drastisch ändern ? Das wäre nur sinnvoll, wenn ein Spiel nicht so erfolgreich ist, wie geplant. Aber etwas erfolgreiches drastisch ändern wäre zu gefährlich. Wobei auf der Stelle treten und fehlende Innovation irgendwo auch nach hinten losgehen kann. Es ist halt immer eine Gratwanderung von roter Linie in einer Serie, gewohnte Spielemechanik verbunden mit genügend Neuerungen um einen Kaufanreiz zu bieten.

Und es gibt auch Firmen, die ein AAA Game herausbringen und eben keinen Nachfolger, sondern ein komplett neues AAA Game, was mit dem Vorgänger absolut nichts zu tun hat. Eben Stichwort Quantic Dreams mit Fahrenheit und Heavy Rain.

Und ein Großteil der AAA Games sind den Begriff auch wert. Es ist imho nur eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenz. Wer mit AC 2 nichts anfangen konnte den wird man kaum für AC3 oder Black Flag begeistern können. Und wer sich nicht für GTA begeistern kann den kann man irgendein Spiel der Serie vorsetzen und der wird Reißaus nehmen. AAA Game hin oder her.

Man muß auch einen Faible für das Genre und die Spieleart haben. Nur das Prädikat AAA ist kein Garant dafür, daß sich jeder für das Spiel begeistert.


----------



## svd (22. November 2013)

Für mich definiert sich AAA auch eher über die Kosten und den Aufwand, die bei der Herstellung und Vermarktung eines Spiels anfallen. (Das sind halt vorwiegend die Produkte namhafter Studios und deren Publisher.)

Ob das Ergebnis nun gut oder schlecht ist, sich gut oder schlecht verkauft, ändert mMn nichts am AAA Status.

Mit einem Triple A Spiel assoziiere ich also den Input an Quantität, nicht den Output an Qualität.


----------



## DerTaed (12. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht könnte man das mit der Musik Industrie vergleichen. Da gibt es die Major Labels. Sprich, Sony, Universal, EMI usw.
Und dann gibt es da die Indie Labels. Welche durchaus auch gute Musik machen können, aber u.a. nicht über die finanziellen Mittel verfügen wie ein Major Label.
So denke ich, ist das auch in der Welt der Spiele.

Fühlt euch gegrüßt!
DerTäd


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2013)

AAA-Titel sind in meinen Augen Spiele, hinter denen große Budgets, große Entwickler-Studios/Publisher und eine ungeheure Popularität stehen. Ein Massenprodukt, das auf eine große Käuferschicht zugeschnitten ist. Teilweise kann man auch technische Referenz-Produkte daraus schließen, aber das muss nicht immer zutreffen.


----------

